# Not sure if anyone has posted this ... MTH to enter S scale



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.mthtrains.com/news/499


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update Joe. Although I will stick mostly with my vintage AF items, it's good to know someone out there will continue to manufacture new items that will work with the old.

Don M.
TCA #12-67705


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, Lionel has a whole catalog of S-scale, so there are at least two.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

yes but hopefully the stuff that Lionel will produce again based on the original items wont be as poorly done as the last time they did it..

from what I understand from talking to collectors at shows the S Helper service stuff was really really high quality and if they like many other manufacturers were not basically put out of business by the hijinks of Bachmann and Sanican (not sure if I am spelling it right) factory they would still be going strong today..


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Thanks for the update Joe. Although I will stick mostly with my vintage AF items, it's good to know someone out there will continue to manufacture new items that will work with the old.
> 
> Don M.
> TCA #12-67705



Don,
I am amazed at the quality of the vintage stuff, we have a club down here called SAFE (Southern American Flyer Enthusiasts) when they have their big modular layout on display at the shows its impressive to see those old steam engines going strong...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Joe, those vintage American Flyer cars and locomotives were designed to run forever. Those guys really knew how to build a train!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Joe --

Another characteristic about those vintage items, and Reckers can probably back me on this, they are easily repaired/maintained thanks to the repro parts that are being made today. So easy to dis-assemble and re-assemble. You can service a loco in one evening.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Joe --
> 
> Another characteristic about those vintage items, and Reckers can probably back me on this, they are easily repaired/maintained thanks to the repro parts that are being made today. So easy to dis-assemble and re-assemble. You can service a loco in one evening.


just like the post war lionel..I was able to teach myself how to fix of those engines just by purchasing a book and some parts..


----------



## jlong (Jul 3, 2012)

After 30 years of O gauge, I just got on a roll with Flyer and nabbed a 312 K-5 Pacific and 342AC switcher off ebay last week. The earlier models from the late 40's with tinplate trucks. They weren't all that expensive. A 372 geep is on the way. I gave these a good work out yesterday and I agree they are extremely well made. Diecast boilers and tenders and life time motors that run like watches. They smoke profusely and the choo choo thingies still pound the ground. You'll pay twice or more for modern made stuff and end up with electronic ills that gives you fits. To get em fixed, you'll pay an electronics technician what I paid for these engines. No 200 page operators manual or magic lamps required to run these babys. Just move the lever and they go.


----------

